# Easter Day Facebook Live Murder



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

'Easter day slaughter': Cleveland cops searching for alleged killer who broadcast murder on Facebook | Fox News


> Cleveland cops on Sunday were hunting a suspect who they believe shot and killed an elderly man in a horrifying Easter afternoon attack - that was brazenly broadcast live on Facebook.
> 
> Investigators say Steve Stephens murdered 74-year-old Robert Goodwin Sr. at around 2 p.m. local time.


Saw the video tonight when we where out having dinner and its disgusting. That old man was just walking on the sidewalk with a bag of groceries and got gunned down because some asshole thought it was cool. For those of you that don't have carry permits, this is why you need one and why you need to carry. For those that do have carry permits, this is why you should carry daily.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At this moment (11:09 PM, Eastern) there are over 16,000 people in Cleveland listening to the police/fire scanner.

Broadcastify - Live Police, Fire, EMS, Aircraft, and Rail Audio Feeds 
Click "listen" and then "top 50"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just another homie doing what homie do. Find a white man and blame him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Just another homie doing what homie do. Find a white man and blame him.


The elderly man was black.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> The elderly man was black.


 Well most black people are murdered by black males. They will still find something a white person did that caused it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Well most black people are murdered by black males. They will still find something a white person did that caused it.


The murderer didn't blame white people, and neither have the victims' survivors. Race is not an issue, here. Bigotry isn't needed. An elderly man was randomly shot by a sick bastard who is blaming his ex-girlfriend for his woes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> The murderer didn't blame white people, and neither have the victims' survivors. Race is not an issue, here. Bigotry isn't needed. An elderly man was randomly shot by a sick bastard who is blaming his ex-girlfriend for his woes.


Race is not a issue ....yet!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Every time a black man is shot no madder how or why, the white man is at fault. Something they did or did not do caused it. Just the way it is anymore and nothing will change that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Every time a black man is shot no madder how or why, the white man is at fault. Something they did or did not do caused it. Just the way it is anymore and nothing will change that.


No, that is not the case.

Right now, you are the one who is making this tragedy some sort of race issue. No matter how you double down on your position, that is the case. Now, feel free to make yet another race-based comment and I'll let it stand or fall on its own merit. You might want to see that you are doing what you are saying others are doing before making that comment.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> The murderer didn't blame white people, and neither have the victims' survivors. Race is not an issue, here. Bigotry isn't needed. An elderly man was randomly shot by a sick bastard who is blaming his ex-girlfriend for his woes.


Exactly right. No need to bring up race, this is an outrage no matter the race of the perpetrator or the victim. Personally I'm hoping the asshole draws when police catch up to him and gets a few well deserved 9mm or .40 slugs for his troubles.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> An elderly man was randomly shot by a sick bastard who is blaming his ex-girlfriend for his woes.


 @Denton you are right, it's all the fault of women, we need to see a pic of the perp's GF to see if she was worth spending the rest of your life in prison for.

*Rest in Peace Mr. Goodwin.*

*Rancher*


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Every time a black man is shot no madder how or why, the white man is at fault. Something they did or did not do caused it. Just the way it is anymore and nothing will change that.


No offense but that is total ignorance.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This is the society, those of us that are still rational, coexist in with those that have no conscience or morals. They live in darkness and are influence by the evils of this world. I strongly suggest that without a platform to "be somebody" and get attention, many of these crimes would not reach the plateau that they do. The world of electronics and media has its cons, no doubt.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGG said:


> No offense but that is total ignorance.


 Not really see it every time there is a black on black crime in Milwaukee . There is always some underlying reason it happened and that was caused by whites. Just a small example. Don't agree with her good luck passing.

Melina Abdullah, the Professor and Chair of Pan-African Studies at California State University, Los Angeles, believes there is no such thing as "black on black crime." Instead, she believes that when an African American person commits a crime against another African American, it is actually the fault of white people and their "White Supremacy."

Dr. Abdullah posted these, as well as other musings on race relations in the United States, on her personal Twitter and Instagram over the last several months.

"There is no such thing as #BlackOnBlackCrime," she claimed recently. "When crime occurs wi Bk comms it is an indirect execution of Wt supremacy:"


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

That's her opinion


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not really see it every time there is a black on black crime in Milwaukee . There is always some underlying reason it happened and that was caused by whites. Just a small example. Don't agree with her good luck passing.
> 
> Melina Abdullah, the Professor and Chair of Pan-African Studies at California State University, Los Angeles, believes there is no such thing as "black on black crime." Instead, she believes that when an African American person commits a crime against another African American, it is actually the fault of white people and their "White Supremacy."
> 
> ...


Yes, yes; we all know about such mentality. We've been in the country for a few days, ourselves. Melina Abdulla has nothing to do with this, and to use that mentality to say what you said is simply an attempt to build a fortress around your assertion. Your bulwark isn't strong, as nobody from the murderer to the victim's family is going down the route you are preemptively assuming. Assuming the sick bastard is caught, will he? I expect he'll blame any and everything, other than himself. Criminals do that when they are caught.

As it stands, your statement is tantamount to, "Well, you know how _those_ people are." Great message. It gives Blacks fodder to say, "What do you expect? You know how _those_ people are." Think about it.

Yes, I know I wasn't going to respond, but you added more. I didn't expect that.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> "There is no such thing as #BlackOnBlackCrime," she claimed recently. "When crime occurs wi Bk comms it is an indirect execution of Wt supremacy:"


Exactly... Every time I beat the crap out of my white neighbor I blame it on the black guy down the street, I keep telling him that if his Great-great-great Grandparents had not been captured by another black African tribe, and sold into slavery to someone else in this country (my ancestors never were rich enough to have slaves, they had children), that they would have been slaughtered, and he would not be here to blame. No black on black crime, she must be joking!

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yes, yes; we all know about such mentality. We've been in the country for a few days, ourselves. Melina Abdulla has nothing to do with this, and to use that mentality to say what you said is simply an attempt to build a fortress around your assertion. Your bulwark isn't strong, as nobody from the murderer to the victim's family is going down the route you are preemptively assuming. Assuming the sick bastard is caught, will he? I expect he'll blame any and everything, other than himself. Criminals do that when they are caught.
> 
> As it stands, your statement is tantamount to, "Well, you know how _those_ people are." Great message. It gives Blacks fodder to say, "What do you expect? You know how _those_ people are." Think about it.
> 
> Yes, I know I wasn't going to respond, but you added more. I didn't expect that.


 Denton , I was accused of total ignorance. What she stated is the norm today. It is repeated everyday. Until we stand against it it will never stop. Listen to the rants of BLM . He will likely make all kinds of claims some will stick and he will likely not pay much of a price for his crime. Everyday in cities like Chicago , Milwaukee large numbers of black youth are gunned down. It has to stop , the only way it will is if we stop worrying about being PC.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

This definitely isn't a race issue; a black man shot another black man because he's psychotic and wants attention. Though, I will say the I'm a bit surprised by the lack of coverage here - most news outlets are only briefly mentioning it. That isn't surprising since there's really no agenda to push here when it's black on black crime. I'm sure the blame will eventually be placed on our gun laws and video games or some other nonsense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chicago, Easter Sunday 18 hours 29 shootings. Both sad and scary. There was a time it did not really madder much if I carried or not . Now daily habit.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Even though there is no racism in this episode of shootings, there is an agenda still in the media.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know where @Smitty901 is coming from and I agree with him on this one.

There is and has been an ongoing indoctrination/propaganda push in the Black American culture where no matter what crime or indiscretion that a black person commits it is blamed on White Americans and Slavery over 150 years ago. Many people believe this outright lie, both Black and White Americans and with every new generation more and more believe this to be true.

Government education sucks, take your kids and grandkids out of government schools.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I know where @Smitty901 is coming from and I agree with him on this one.
> 
> There is and has been an ongoing indoctrination/propaganda push in the Black American culture where no matter what crime or indiscretion that a black person commits it is blamed on White Americans and Slavery over 150 years ago. Many people believe this outright lie, both Black and White Americans and with every new generation more and more believe this to be true.
> 
> Government education sucks, take your kids and grandkids out of government schools.


 That was my point, you did a better job of explaining it.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Even though there is no racism in this episode of shootings, there is an agenda still in the media.


Dark white skin.....


----------



## Guywithagun (Apr 11, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Denton , I was accused of total ignorance. What she stated is the norm today. It is repeated everyday. Until we stand against it it will never stop. Listen to the rants of BLM . He will likely make all kinds of claims some will stick and he will likely not pay much of a price for his crime. Everyday in cities like Chicago , Milwaukee large numbers of black youth are gunned down. It has to stop , the only way it will is if we stop worrying about being PC.


And your what? Fighting it by calling it out and saying everyone needs to see this is how it is? You don't change a status quo by telling everyone that's how it is and it won't change. Your position has been well shown and your shit as mood about it sure isn't gona change the media induced racist bullshit. Especially since you decided to go to a forum aka media and broadcast it. Come on man think a little


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Even though there is no racism in this episode of shootings, there is an agenda still in the media.


Dark white skin? What the hell is that?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I know where @Smitty901 is coming from and I agree with him on this one.
> 
> There is and has been an ongoing indoctrination/propaganda push in the Black American culture where no matter what crime or indiscretion that a black person commits it is blamed on White Americans and Slavery over 150 years ago. Many people believe this outright lie, both Black and White Americans and with every new generation more and more believe this to be true.
> 
> Government education sucks, take your kids and grandkids out of government schools.


And yet, nobody has made that connection in this case.

In this case, everyone sees it as it is.

In this case, everyone sees it for what it truly is; a kind, elderly man who deserved the respect for that was gunned down by a sick, evil, vicious creature. I imagine people of all colors are hoping the creature tries his luck in a gunfight with the police.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

naw I don't hope the police get him I hope it is an angry grandma with a SxS scatter gun loaded with skittles that gets him.


----------



## Guywithagun (Apr 11, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> naw I don't hope the police get him I hope it is an angry grandma with a SxS scatter gun loaded with skittles that gets him.


Or legos. Pure evil in a shot shell! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone think muzslime connection?

Claimed to have killed a dozen more.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Anyone think muzslime connection?
> 
> Claimed to have killed a dozen more.


 Not likely, but as time goes if we even hear the real back round on him. It is likely he has had issues with his behavior.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Not likely, but as time goes if we even hear the real back round on him. It is likely he has had issues with his behavior.


Background*
There's no need for continued ignorance.

Background check*
No one gives a crap if your back is round


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGG said:


> Background*
> There's no need for continued ignorance.
> 
> Background check*
> No one gives a crap if your back is round


 Well live in your world . Here you find out most often when some commits a crime that they have had a string of serious felonies dropped by the DA. 
The two I had to deal with years ago cost me a lot of cash. They had 14 serious felonies buried, long as they left the county. This happens all the time and you seldom hear about it unless you look deeper. Or are forced to deal with them.
Last month Milwaukee another one let go again 22 cars stolen among other crimes escaped twice from detention. Let out again because he protected class.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It seems that almost every "lone wolf" attack has had some sort of mental issue, just coincidentally was also a muzslime.

I am not saying this guy is but, he is sick.

On another note, in a town close by, a 22 year old girl was raped and murdered.

First murder in that town since the revolutionary war.

The brutal beating and murder took place on a town road while she was out jogging in the morning four years ago.

Last Friday, they arrested the suspect based on CODIS hit from DNA evidence left at the scene.

The guy was doing lawn care for the company he worked for at the time, did not live in town but 20 miles away.

He was charged yesterday and held on 10 million dollar bail.

His name is, Angelo Colon-Ortiz, enough said.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

The guy suicided after a police chase in Erie county PA this morning.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> The guy suicided after a police chase in Erie county PA this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Should post a video of him doing it on Facebook/


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

He Be Dead Now
Self-inflicted, damn it!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Anyone think muzslime connection?


No just a Nucking Fut!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> He Be Dead Now
> Self-inflicted, damn it!


Yup. He denied a cop bragging rights, and I doubt anyone would suffer PTSD from killing him.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Facebook killer Steve Stephens dead, police say | Fox News

Went out like a punk. He should have done this 2 days ago instead of killing that old man.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Facebook killer Steve Stephens dead, police say | Fox News
> 
> Went out like a punk. He should have done this 2 days ago instead of killing that old man.


Not to try and rationalize any of this madness but had he just offed himself, people would have likely remembered him as a decent (albeit troubled) person. But when you go and murder a random stranger and lead LE on a chase, you will be remembered as a psychopath.

The effect is the same, the guy obviously wanted to die....but it just further shows how much of a coward he was because he had to kill an innocent man to finally drive himself to end his life.

It's sad but I don't think many of these cowardly killers truly have the gall to complete their death wish until they've committed a heinous crime and police are closing in...and they have no options left.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, hes being judged RIGHT NOW....
I pray for the victims family..


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The guy that shot Mr. Goodwin was a monster, and now he is frying his hide in Hell, while Mr. Goodwin is resting in Heaven.IMHO
(It really PO'ed me when I heard about it.)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Legos nice but you can't scream "TASTE THE RAINBOW MF'er" with those.


----------

